# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Türk Vatandaşına Çin İşgali

## ceydaaa

chinese_military-cin-ordusu.jpgDoğu Türkistanlı Müslüman Türkler, yaklaşık 250 yıldır Çin egemenliği altında yaşamaktalar. Çinliler, bir İslam toprağı olan Doğu Türkistan'a "kazanılmış topraklar" anlamına gelen "Sincang" adını koydular ve burayı kendi toprakları olarak tanımladılar. 1949 yılında Mao önderliğindeki komünistlerin Çin'in yönetimini ele geçirmelerinin ardından, Doğu Türkistan üzerindeki baskılar eskisine oranla daha da arttı. Komünist rejim politikası, asimile olmayı reddeden Müslümanlar'ın fiziksel olarak imha edilmesine yöneldi. Katledilen Müslüman sayısı korkunç boyutlara ulaştı. 1949-1952 yılları arasında 2 milyon 800 bin, 1952-1957 arasında 3 milyon 509 bin, 1958-1960 yılları arasında 6 milyon 700 bin, 1961-1965 yılları arasında 13 milyon 300 bin kişi ya Çin ordusu tarafından katledildiler ya da rejimin doğurduğu kıtlık sebebi ile ölüme terk edildiler. 1965'ten sonraki katliamlarla birlikte, öldürülen Doğu Türkistanlı sayısı 35 milyon gibi inanılmaz bir rakama ulaştı.

Halkın hayatta kalabilen bölümü ise büyük baskı ve işkencelere maruz bırakıldı. Doğu Türkistan'ın uzun süre sürgünde yaşayan merhum lideri İsa Yusuf Alptekin, Türkiye'de yayınlanan Doğu Türkistan Davası ve Unutulan Vatan Doğu Türkistan adlı kitaplarında söz konusu baskı ve işkenceleri ayrıntılarıyla anlatılır. Bu kitaplarda anlatılana göre, Doğu Türkistan'da halka uygulanan baskılar, Sırplar'ın Bosna'da Müslüman Boşnaklara veya Kosova'da Arnavut çoğunluğa uyguladıklarından farklı değildir. Ülkedeki Çin Mahkemeleri'nin "ceza" yöntemleri de son derece acımasız ve vahşidir. Diri diri toprağa gömmek, öldüresiye dövülen bir insanı çıplak halde karlarda yatırmak, iki bacağından iki ayrı öküze bağlanan bir insanı ikiye bölmek gibi "ceza"lar uygulanmıştır.

----------

